# Enzo The Sicilian Chef



## Enzo the Sicilian Chef (Apr 21, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCADAabeOfVaioynWywJsDDQ

Good Afternoon to you all,

My name is Vincenzo Oliveri and I am a Sicilian born chef/ restaurateur, currently living in London, England.

As we all know, in these unprecedented times, the restaurant trade has been put on standby for the foreseeable future, and in light of this, I have decided to use my free time to create short delicious recipes that are easy to do at home. As a collective culinary audience, I would like to share these videos with you, and ask for any advice and tips to improve on for future content.

Thank you very much indeed for your time and I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## MitroP (Feb 23, 2020)

Welcome to the Chef Talk Vincenzo! I hope it turns out well for you and your restaurant in these hard times. I just saw the video with the strawberries and red peppercorn. Well i was more fascinated with the peach liqueur you're using. It is on my list to be made! Your channel seems great.
Good luck and have fun, from Greece.


----------

